# Anger



## scott777ab777 (May 29, 2011)

Boiling cauldron
bubbling fire.
Churning and burning,
volcano inside.

Cycle of wrath,
crushing thy soul.
Bursting forth at
inopportune times.

Floods thy mouth,
bitterness comes forth.
Company in misery,
like a disease.

Their eyes flare,
brow drops.
Behold thy prize,
animosity.


Edit:  Fixed the word thy.  Changed some wording. Removed "indignation," and "and," from last line.


----------



## ISeeBull (May 29, 2011)

Scott, you communicate the meaning behind the poem in very few words quite well which is generally considered a plus when writing poetry. I think there might be a typo on L6 (crushing the soul?). I would also suggest dropping the comma after "bursting forth" and adding at to the following line so it would read like this 

Bursting forth
at inopportune times.

Although there are no set rules about line length when writing poetry that isn't in a specific structure I would personally suggest trying to maintain a similar number of syllables from one line to the next. I say this because I feel that the last line doesn't quite fit the rhythm of the other lines which all stay at 7 syllables or less while the last one goes to 10 syllables. Again this is all just my personal preference so take it for what its worth, there is no real right and wrong I just happen to think that a shorter line would fit better here.


----------



## scott777ab777 (May 29, 2011)

O wow, I never even thought about syllables at all.


----------

